# 335D vs Deer



## Austindrvr (May 29, 2011)

Driving last night and Bambi decided life wasn't worth living and jumped in front of me driving 75mph. Dashboard lit up like a Christmas tree with the warning lights and failure messages. Waiting on insurance to inspect and give me an estimate. Just on my observation with my trusty iPhone flashlight, in addition to cosmetic stuff, need a new condenser, radiator, intercooler, fan, headlights, fog light, and either a power steering pump or coolant pump (pulley was shattered, couldn't tell exactly what the silver pump housing on drivers side is. Anyways, if you are wondering why you heard fu$k echo throughout the US at 9pm last night, it was me 

Ps: pic was taken after I pried hood open, will grab some better ones when I reunite on Thurs at the dealer


----------



## Austindrvr (May 29, 2011)

Another pic


----------



## TDIwyse (Sep 17, 2010)

Sorry to hear that. Hope you are ok. We got deer here as well. . .

Will be interested to hear what the estimate comes in at.


----------



## jfxogara (Oct 26, 2012)

Ouch. Deer are out of control around here in Maryland.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I am actually surprised it did not do more damage at that speed. Any idea how big/heavy a Bambi it was?


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

Wow. A lot of damage; did any airbags pop? You're lucky it didn't come through the window - seen that happen.

FYI, there are over 300K deer (or other large animals) collisions per year in the US. Probably somewhere north of $1B cost per year. They estimate around $3k/collision just in property damage. It's become a really big problem:
http://www.fhwa.dot.gov/publications/research/safety/08034/exec.cfm#sec01
There's a big project on I90 WA State trying to reduce collisions: http://i90wildlifebridges.org/ that's a little more enviro-focused.


----------



## EYE4SPEED (Apr 19, 2010)

The season will start here soon in Michigan as gun season opens on Thur (it is like a national holiday here). I tagged my first one last year in my other car to the tune of almost $7k. Glad my D is parked for the winter.


----------



## kmorgan_260 (Jul 9, 2010)

I feel your pain. WV is crawling with deer also and I tagged one a couple of years back in my Toyota. It is such a pain to deal with the repair and then you have an accident on the history. Good luck and make them fix it properly. I had to move mine from the first garage after a few days due to them trying to go on the cheap with the repairs. Luckily my insurance agent took my side and wound up taking them off his preferred list. 

So far I have engaged the antilock brakes a couple of times in the Bimmer but luckily haven't hit another one yet.


----------



## EYE4SPEED (Apr 19, 2010)

kmorgan_260 said:


> I feel your pain. WV is crawling with deer also and I tagged one a couple of years back in my Toyota. It is such a pain to deal with the repair and then you have an accident on the history. Good luck and make them fix it properly. I had to move mine from the first garage after a few days due to them trying to go on the cheap with the repairs. Luckily my insurance agent took my side and wound up taking them off his preferred list.
> 
> So far I have engaged the antilock brakes a couple of times in the Bimmer but luckily haven't hit another one yet.


Is your cat declawed? I'd be a little more worried about cat scratch fever and hairballs then deer. :rofl:


----------



## kmorgan_260 (Jul 9, 2010)

EYE4SPEED said:


> Is your cat declawed? I'd be a little more worried about cat scratch fever and hairballs then deer. :rofl:


Yea, he has all his original equipment. Well ... except for being neutered - poor guy  
No scratches on the Bimmer however. He leaves the claws in when on the car I guess. Actually I usually keep the car in another bay that has a door so he can't get on it. Never figured out why cats love to get on cars. Seems like they know when you just washed it.


----------



## EYE4SPEED (Apr 19, 2010)

kmorgan_260 said:


> Yea, he has all his original equipment. Well ... except for being neutered - poor guy
> No scratches on the Bimmer however. He leaves the claws in when on the car I guess. Actually I usually keep the car in another bay that has a door so he can't get on it. Never figured out why cats love to get on cars. Seems like they know when you just washed it.


You can say your car is a pus*y magnet. :thumbup:


----------



## kmorgan_260 (Jul 9, 2010)

EYE4SPEED said:


> You can say your car is a ***** magnet. :thumbup:


Yea, I'll tell my wife that :bigpimp:


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

Glad to hear your safe OP.

Keep us updated!


----------



## Austindrvr (May 29, 2011)

Heard from the adjuster and they are at $14k in damages, plus they need to take it apart to see what else is damaged beyond what is visible. Not close to being totaled, being a diesel and M-sport, they say its "rare" and holds its value better (based on his formulas they are valuing at $34k (2011, 45k miles, pretty loaded). Said the estimate would have to double before he could total it. Thought that was interesting. More to come on Monday, when they do the tear down.

Also, no injuries at all, just scared me and resulted in spilling my beer all over my lap. It was a white tailed fawn, probably around a 100lbs before she met the BMW, average size for these parts, but small compared most other areas. 

(just kidding about the beer)


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I seem to recall being told the damages have to reach 80% of the value before they will total a car. Not sure if that is right now, can't even remember who told me that but it would line up with what your adjuster told you.


----------



## Austindrvr (May 29, 2011)

Yeah, he mentioned 75-80% total value. Depending on what they find in the engine, I may try to negotiate a lower reimbursement value to see if they'd total it. Based on the depreciation this accident's going to cause, it might be worth taking a small loss now versus a potentially larger loss later? On the fence with this idea though, just need to wait until Monday to see what else they find.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I am am talks with three different dealers right now to try and trade my car in and dealing with the whole diminished value from being in a minor wreck. If I can't come to an agreement very soon then will break down and try to do a private party sell. Mine was nothing like yours though, I just had to have my rear bumper cover replaced but a Carfax ding is a ding none the less. In hindsight I should have gotten a letter of diminished value(if that is the proper term) after my car was repaired and gone to the insurance company of the person that caused the damage and tried to collect the money that my car devalued by due to that Carfax ding. Not sure how that all works out when approaching your own insurance company.


----------



## UncleJ (May 7, 2006)

No joy on diminished value payment from a one car accident that is a "no fault" -- well except for Bambi of course. They will pay for the repair, a rental car (if you have that endorsement) and that is about it. DV? -- Sorry about that. I hope the Fish and Game folks didn't cite you for killing deer out of season.:rofl: Glad no one in the car was hurt -- that is the main thing really.:angel:


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

hah ... isn't it actually deer season right now?


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

Snipe656 said:


> I am am talks with three different dealers right now to try and trade my car in and dealing with the whole diminished value from being in a minor wreck. If I can't come to an agreement very soon then will break down and try to do a private party sell. Mine was nothing like yours though, I just had to have my rear bumper cover replaced but a Carfax ding is a ding none the less. In hindsight I should have gotten a letter of diminished value(if that is the proper term) after my car was repaired and gone to the insurance company of the person that caused the damage and tried to collect the money that my car devalued by due to that Carfax ding. Not sure how that all works out when approaching your own insurance company.


Snipe...so what are you shopping for this time? The better half wants an SUV (as you know) and the holiday deals are tempting me to get an x5.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Alpine300ZHP said:


> Snipe...so what are you shopping for this time? The better half wants an SUV (as you know) and the holiday deals are tempting me to get an x5.


Right back to a used C63. Had a local Ford dealer offer me $22k trade in on a 2009 for $43.3k but warranty is up this month, they have hinted they will drop another $2k. A local MBZ dealer offered me $25k on a 2010 that has a year or so warranty left but they want $49.9k and not too hip on this one because has cheap aftermarket wheels that do not fit right in the back and cost of used MBZ wheels puts me into CPO range, I told them they need to go down but not heard back. Another MBZ dealer but in Lousiana is trying to get me $25k for the 335d and has hinted they would take high 40s for a 2010 CPO that they are asking just shy of $51k for, he is supposed to call me today. If those all fall through then I probably will finally list the BMW for $25k and see if it sells private party.

I know of a 2010 E63 getting traded into a MBZ dealer next month and will be CPO'd and had talks with the finance manager there about it. But we are moving in town and just do not need something that big any more.

I have considered perhaps a used 911 but that puts me over what I want to spend right now so been fighting temptations to test drive any of those. Plus rear seat on these is kind of useless even with small kids, so does not really make sense to go this route.


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

Snipe656 said:


> Right back to a used C63. Had a local Ford dealer offer me $22k trade in on a 2009 for $43.3k but warranty is up this month, they have hinted they will drop another $2k. A local MBZ dealer offered me $25k on a 2010 that has a year or so warranty left but they want $49.9k and not too hip on this one because has cheap aftermarket wheels that do not fit right in the back and cost of used MBZ wheels puts me into CPO range, I told them they need to go down but not heard back. Another MBZ dealer but in Lousiana is trying to get me $25k for the 335d and has hinted they would take high 40s for a 2010 CPO that they are asking just shy of $51k for, he is supposed to call me today. If those all fall through then I probably will finally list the BMW for $25k and see if it sells private party.
> 
> I know of a 2010 E63 getting traded into a MBZ dealer next month and will be CPO'd and had talks with the finance manager there about it. But we are moving in town and just do not need something that big any more.
> 
> I have considered perhaps a used 911 but that puts me over what I want to spend right now so been fighting temptations to test drive any of those. Plus rear seat on these is kind of useless even with small kids, so does not really make sense to go this route.


Check out this one. The dealer is my neck of the woods. Its looks really nice and they supposedly have a decent reputation.

http://www.cars.com/go/search/detai...pp=50&feedSegId=28705&aff=national&listType=1 Edit: Not sure this one is a good deal. I just built a new one on mbusa.com and with light options it was 61k MSRP.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Alpine300ZHP said:


> Check out this one. The dealer is my neck of the woods. Its looks really nice and they supposedly have a decent reputation.
> 
> http://www.cars.com/go/search/detai...pp=50&feedSegId=28705&aff=national&listType=1 Edit: Not sure this one is a good deal. I just built a new one on mbusa.com and with light options it was 61k MSRP.


Yeah, welcome to my world of aggravation with how a C63 does or does not depreciate. A car with just the leather package and one of the paint colors that costs extra comes in at $66k once you put in gas guzzler and destination charges. You can ED these cars at a 7% discount(before gas guzzler) and no destination charges. I even found an ED guy who said he would do 9%, so brand new car colored how I'd want it comes in around $59k. That of course is without some things many people insist on having like navigation, better radio, xeon headlights and so on. Most used cars were around $70k MSRP due to options. I am not wanting to spend $60k right now though else I'd probably just do the ED.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Alpine300ZHP said:


> Snipe...so what are you shopping for this time? The better half wants an SUV (as you know) and the holiday deals are tempting me to get an x5.


Alpine,

I've got a 2006 Volvo XC90 looking to trade in for perhaps the MB GL350 TDI. We really would like more room than the X5 has. Plus they are continuing to make them, a plus IMO.

The prices on the 2012 X5D are certainly attractive, best deal out there that I can see.

I'm pending to refinance my house, hopefully by end of the month, then we'll get serious.


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

Snipe656 said:


> Yeah, welcome to my world of aggravation with how a C63 does or does not depreciate. A car with just the leather package and one of the paint colors that costs extra comes in at $66k once you put in gas guzzler and destination charges. You can ED these cars at a 7% discount(before gas guzzler) and no destination charges. I even found an ED guy who said he would do 9%, so brand new car colored how I'd want it comes in around $59k. That of course is without some things many people insist on having like navigation, better radio, xeon headlights and so on. Most used cars were around $70k MSRP due to options. I am not wanting to spend $60k right now though else I'd probably just do the ED.


I see. I did not realize the C63 held its value so well. Maybe it is because there are very few of them out there. I personally would not pay 50k for a used C63. I would just get a new one and give up some options. Good luck with your search as I know this is your dream car and you will find the right one with time. Just a thought...the C class is due for a new model next year. Are you sure you want to purchase one now and not wait for the update?



Flyingman said:


> Alpine,
> 
> I've got a 2006 Volvo XC90 looking to trade in for perhaps the MB GL350 TDI. We really would like more room than the X5 has. Plus they are continuing to make them, a plus IMO.
> 
> ...


I thought you would like the GL350 TDI. It is a very nice car and we went to look at the 550 version. The wife commented that the GL's seats were not as comfy for her as the ML63 and the x5 with the active vent seat pack. As a result, we are now considering the x5 again due to all of the specials. My biggest hesitation is the negative equity on the 335d. 18k miles and mint condition and it has 5-6k of negative equity. Not sure I am willing to take that loss for a car that still looks and drives like it is brand new. Currently on the fence to see if BMWNA enhances the holiday specials in December. IF an enhancement occurs I might take the plunge.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Alpine300ZHP said:


> I see. I did not realize the C63 held its value so well. Maybe it is because there are very few of them out there. I personally would not pay 50k for a used C63. I would just get a new one and give up some options. Good luck with your search as I know this is your dream car and you will find the right one with time. Just a thought...the C class is due for a new model next year. Are you sure you want to purchase one now and not wait for the update?


The next C63 on the new C platform is at least 2-3 years away. That is a long time to wait when considering I already have waited 2 years. But who knows. We actually are working on moving in town. Once that happens the truck goes up for sale and will not be replaced. So I might just sell the BMW and do an ED on a C63.


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

Alpine300ZHP said:


> My biggest hesitation is the negative equity on the 335d. 18k miles and mint condition and it has 5-6k of negative equity.


Curious about how is it negative equity. Did you try to sell or trade it in?


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

bimmerdiesel said:


> Curious about how is it negative equity. Did you try to sell or trade it in?


Have not done anything yet. Being told its worth 31k and I owe 36k. Needs new tires, but otherwise in mint condition and fully loaded. Still on the fence to see if BMW enhances the holiday deals. Not sure I am willing to take a 5k loss to get an x5.


----------



## UncleJ (May 7, 2006)

Austin, what was the final result to your deer encounter?


----------



## Austindrvr (May 29, 2011)

So far up to about $17k in damages, non were structural (frame), just cosmetic, electrical, power steering pump, cooling system, etc. Hard to believe the price is so steep, but since my insurance company is a standup group (and the car is a 2011), they are only using brand new BMW parts for the repairs. Also, being repaired by the only local BMW certified shop. Probably going to be at least another month before I see it again unfortunately. Currently driving a 2013 chevy malibu, not terrible, but a piece of plastic compared to my D. I am invited to the Cadillac V series driving lab at the circuit of the americas in early December, so that will have to satisfy my need for speed until then.


----------



## Aeredale (May 27, 2011)

My X5 had a similar close encounter with a deer a while back in central Texas, ran out in front at night and was a solid hit, head decapitated and flew over the car. Messy and took out most of the front end to the tune of over $10K. The itemized repair bill was endless, page after page. So, my sympathies. It got put back together good as new and you'd never know anything ever happened. Glad to read no one in the car was injured. 

As for spilling your beer, we all know that us Texans would never drive with a brew in hand (wink, wink) and your secret is safe.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Aeredale said:


> As for spilling your beer, we all know that us Texans would never drive with a brew in hand (wink, wink) and your secret is safe.


Of course not. We use cup holders.


----------



## UncleJ (May 7, 2006)

And you probably didn't even get to keep the venison! Thanks for the update! Again, glad no one was hurt (except for bambi)!


----------

